# Auto Train Questions



## Alice (Apr 14, 2011)

We've got auto train reservations for this summer. After reading tons of info here, at amtrak.com, and at OTOL, I still have questions:

I have a minivan. Taking valuables with us is fine, as is emptying coins out of the ashtray, but not locking everything else in the trunk. Is security really an issue?

Several places say I'm going to be asked to leave keys in the ignition with the car unlocked or window down. Is the car going to be sitting a long time where other passengers could engage in mischief, or is it going to be loaded by the Amtrak driver pretty quickly? What about on arrival?

I have handicapped modifications that will need to be removed after I stop driving in order for someone else to drive the car, then re-installed before I can drive again. That takes a few minutes each that one of us can do. Anyone see any issues with this?

Everything says to disable the car alarm. My factory-installed alarm arms on locking the car and disarms with unlock, and I haven't been able to find a way to bypass this. I think this is probably true of a great many modern vehicles. Will the Amtrak driver know to leave the car unlocked on the train, or should I leave a note, or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2011)

Alice said:


> Is security really an issue?


No, not really - don't leave a GPS or cell phone that can slip into a pocket easily and you'll be fine (I'm not saying that's ever happened, but that's about the worst that can).


> Is the car going to be sitting a long time where other passengers could engage in mischief, or is it going to be loaded by the Amtrak driver pretty quickly? What about on arrival?


No - they'll usually drive it right onto the train as soon as they finish inspecting it. Maybe a couple minutes if there's a backlog, but you can stand outside and watch the van all the way onto the train. When they unload, you watch them drive it off the train, they get out, you get in and off you go.


> I have handicapped modifications that will need to be removed after I stop driving in order for someone else to drive the car, then re-installed before I can drive again. That takes a few minutes each that one of us can do. Anyone see any issues with this?


Shouldn't be a problem at all.


> Everything says to disable the car alarm. My factory-installed alarm arms on locking the car and disarms with unlock, and I haven't been able to find a way to bypass this. I think this is probably true of a great many modern vehicles. Will the Amtrak driver know to leave the car unlocked on the train, or should I leave a note, or what?


Won't be a problem.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

We take my brother's SUV every year on the AutoTrain. It has no trunk as well. We've never had any problems. I do take my laptop, cell-phone and stuff like that with me.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 14, 2011)

Alice said:


> I have a minivan. Taking valuables with us is fine, as is emptying coins out of the ashtray, but not locking everything else in the trunk. Is security really an issue?


The security issue is regarding things that one of the contract drivers could quickly and easily put into their pockets. Large items, suitcases, etc., aren't going to be an issue. I wouldn't leave a video camera or a laptop in a suitcase, not only for the theft reasons, but also because it can get quite hot in that car carrier. But again, the theft issue really relates to things that could be pocketed quickly by one of the drivers.



Alice said:


> Several places say I'm going to be asked to leave keys in the ignition with the car unlocked or window down. Is the car going to be sitting a long time where other passengers could engage in mischief, or is it going to be loaded by the Amtrak driver pretty quickly? What about on arrival?


As noted by Ryan, they whisk the cars away pretty quickly so as to clear the area for the next arriving guests. There are like 3 or 4 lanes that each can hold 4 to 5 cars. So they fill up the first lane, start on the second lane while people are getting out of their cars in the first lane and grabbing their stuff. In theory if all goes well, while their filling up the 3rd lane, the car loaders are already starting to clear cars from the first lane. Then repeat.



Alice said:


> I have handicapped modifications that will need to be removed after I stop driving in order for someone else to drive the car, then re-installed before I can drive again. That takes a few minutes each that one of us can do. Anyone see any issues with this?


They do try to keep things moving, so don't be surprised if someone wanders by to see what's going on, but if you explain no one should have a problem. And they see lots of people in wheel chairs on this train, so they know to give those passengers extra time anyhow. It also wouldn't surprise me to learn that they've seen other drivers with similar gear; so again I wouldn't worry. If anyone asks, just tell them what you're doing and that you'll be done in a minute. I'm sure it will be fine.



Alice said:


> Everything says to disable the car alarm. My factory-installed alarm arms on locking the car and disarms with unlock, and I haven't been able to find a way to bypass this. I think this is probably true of a great many modern vehicles. Will the Amtrak driver know to leave the car unlocked on the train, or should I leave a note, or what?


They leave the keys in the ignition, so they cannot lock the doors. So as long as your car doesn't auto arm in that state, you'll be fine. My car for example however, will automatically lock the doors and arm itself if the ignition is off for more than 20 seconds or so. The only way in my case to prevent that from happening is to turn the system entirely off, leave a door open, or leave the ignition turned on even if the car isn't actually running.

But since the van remains in a locked, moving (most of the time), auto carrier; Amtrak has no reason to lock the doors on your car. Plus like I said, they leave the keys in the car. It's the only way to keep things simple. If they had to match up all the keys at the other end to cars, it would take them an extra hour to unload the train.

If it make you more comfortable however, feel free to leave them a note and even mention it to the employee who comes to take the car if you're still there.


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, Ryan, Dave, and Alan. Sounds like I can just stop worrying and enjoy the whole trip (around the country road trip including steam train festival and auto train, among other railfanning activities).

Plus, from what Ryan says, there'll be an easy opportunity for Whooz to photograph the car being loaded!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Alice,

I'm not sure how the new station in Sanford changes things, since I've not been there yet, but at least in the past it was rather hard to get decent pictures of the loading/unloading operation there. However, up in Lorton is very easy to get good photos of the operation. Not only does the platform for the train run right along the car loading area, the sidewalk in front of the terminal also provides another area. The platform provides side views as the cars go in/out, while the sidewalk in front of the station allows for shots into the car carriers.


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Alice,
> 
> I'm not sure how the new station in Sanford changes things, since I've not been there yet, but at least in the past it was rather hard to get decent pictures of the loading/unloading operation there. However, up in Lorton is very easy to get good photos of the operation. Not only does the platform for the train run right along the car loading area, the sidewalk in front of the terminal also provides another area. The platform provides side views as the cars go in/out, while the sidewalk in front of the station allows for shots into the car carriers.


Alan, Thanks for the good news about Lorton. It sounds as if both ends are pretty interesting since the train has to be assembled/disassembled "while you wait." We plan on getting to Lorton early so we'll have plenty of time to watch there; we will be driving the return (northbound). We have time in Florida to look the next day from a different vantage point if we want. Also, while southbound we'll probably be looking for nice curves and grade crossings we can drive back to later for photos (a good use of "save" function in GPS).


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's the shots that you'll be able to get (again assuming that things at SFA haven't changed):

Loading at LOR:







Unloading at SFA:






If you guys are going to be in the DC area for any appreciable time, I'd be happy to show you guys around!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> If you guys are going to be in the DC area for any appreciable time, I'd be happy to show you guys around!


The Team Whooz Ragin' Rails & Radical Roads Raid does indeed look forward to imposing itself - and its will - on unfortunate folks around the nation. However, it's still too early say anything definite on that score.

Besides, you eastoids have mini-Gatherings for NTD and at Strasburg coming up, so leave us not get greedy by trying to drag us westerners into your vile clutches as well.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 15, 2011)

If you're at all interested in seeing the train being built it's pretty easy to watch the switching operation in Sanford. They usually start to double out around 2:30-2:45. Road power is typically done around 1 PM.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 16, 2011)

On four Autotain trips we have not found a single item missing and I always have coins in the dispenser in the console. Its probably a good idea not to leave your GPS, video camera, iPad or laptop on the front seat but if you bury it in the luggage, everything should be secure. If you have handicap controls I am sure that the Amtrak loading staff will find a way to load and unload your minivan. Asssuming that you are in the H room; that's the largest room on the train but it does have a bunk bed. The bottom bunk is easy to access by someone with a disability but if you are traveling with a partner he/she will need to climb the ladder to the top bunk. If you have difficulty climbing the stairs and walking to the dining car you can ask the car attendent to bring your meals to you. The A/T is an enjoyable trip and since it is an overnight run, the time passes quickly.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 16, 2011)

On the Northbound trip the daylight portion on the south end is actually some of the slowest running on the whole trip. With the large number of curves, drawbridges, and such between Sanford and JAX there are very few places where the train really can stretch its legs. Its not til after you get past Moncrief in JAX and are on to the Folkston Funnel that you really start to move at a good clip.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2011)

Alice said:


> Also, while southbound we'll probably be looking for nice curves and grade crossings we can drive back to later for photos (a good use of "save" function in GPS).


In that case have your finger parked on the GPS button as you pass the Jacksonville station. Just south/west of JAX there is very sharp curve as the train moves onto the A line for the run to Sanford. Heck, have your camera ready too, as you should be able to shoot pictures of the head end as you go around that curve since the sleepers will be in the rear of the train.

Here's a link to the Sat view of the curve.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 16, 2011)

Link to Pix of Sanford Station (must be logged into your FaceBook account, but the pix are shared so that EVERYONE can view them. AlanB may be copying sometime in near future, and posting elsewhere)

I'll try to set up on Flckr _someday_, but don't hold your breath.......


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Heck, have your camera ready too, as you should be able to shoot pictures of the head end as you go around that curve since the sleepers will be in the rear of the train. Here's a link to the Sat view of the curve.


Nice curve, but surely between now and the July ride some evil anti-photo miscreant will plant a row of trees or install some other obstruction on the inside of it.

The link to Sanford station pics doesn't work: "This content is currently unavailable"


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The link to Sanford station pics doesn't work: "This content is currently unavailable"


You must not have a Facebook account. If I'm signed into my FB account I can see the photos, if I'm logged out then I get the same error message you're getting.

I'm not sure if this is the norm or if this is something that Jerry can fix by changing his FB settings.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 18, 2011)

AlanB said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > The link to Sanford station pics doesn't work: "This content is currently unavailable"
> ...


Just uploaded same photos to Flicker, go here....... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Alice (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody for all the hints and also the really great pictures! Yes, we do have the H-room. I don't know about Whooz, but I like watching other trains being put together so we'll be there in time for that. It is going to be hard to decide whether to stay on land as long as possible to watch the whole process, or get on board early for good lounge seats for the wine and cheese reception.

The trip isn't until July, but I'm sure you can expect another of Whooz's superb trip reports after that, at least for the rail portions of what is primarily a road trip.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 19, 2011)

It's possible to do both - here's the view from our family room on the trip we took to years ago:





Auto_Train_2009_9 by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr

You can board, get your gear stowed in the room and then stand on the platform and take pictures of them pulling the auto carriers away from the ramps. When you've had your fill of that you can head inside and hit up the wine and cheese.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 19, 2011)

Alice said:


> Thanks everybody for all the hints and also the really great pictures! Yes, we do have the H-room. I don't know about Whooz, but I like watching other trains being put together so we'll be there in time for that. It is going to be hard to decide whether to stay on land as long as possible to watch the whole process, or get on board early for good lounge seats for the wine and cheese reception.
> 
> The trip isn't until July, but I'm sure you can expect another of Whooz's superb trip reports after that, at least for the rail portions of what is primarily a road trip.


Someone prolly mentioned this, but I'm too lazy to look back, as SOON as you leave your car/van go straight to the ticket check-in, and get your dinner rezzy. Most times we are so late getting to the terminal, 2:00pm, 2:30pm, or sometimes ever 2:445pm) that we have to settle for the later 9:00pm dinner. Agent told me a few days ago, SOMETIMES the 7:00pm dinner is full by noon, as a lot of snowbirds (going either direction) line up at the gate around 11:00am.

I can confirm that when we arrived in Sanford this past Saturday, about 30 minutes early, there were FOUR cars already waiting for the AT staff to open up the gates, which wouldn't happen for *hours!*


----------



## Ryan (Apr 19, 2011)

rrdude said:


> sometimes ever 2:445pm


Wow, I've never seen a clock go that high before, that must be really late!


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Apr 19, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Alice said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody for all the hints and also the really great pictures! Yes, we do have the H-room. I don't know about Whooz, but I like watching other trains being put together so we'll be there in time for that. It is going to be hard to decide whether to stay on land as long as possible to watch the whole process, or get on board early for good lounge seats for the wine and cheese reception.
> ...


Oh, right, but no one rides the train?





If I go up to Boston again, I'll probably drive over to Florida first then take the Autotrain north.

I want one in Texas!


----------



## A.J. (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm posting this from the station in Lorton, where we're getting ready for our first ever Auto Train trip. we arrived just after 12pm and joined a line of about fifteen cars. we waited maybe ten minutes and then the line started moving pretty quickly. the check-in process was easy and all the staff were very friendly. we were encouraged to take our time to make sure we had everything we wanted from our vehicle and not pressured to hurry. we've eaten lunch and are enjoying the good people-watching!


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've done this when I ride Auto Train, I'll drive down to the station earlier in the day to get my dinner reservation and seat assignment (pivotal for avoiding a seat by the stairs/bulkhead) and then go about my business to roll in to the station around 2:30 or so when they start to double out. The agents don't seem to have an issue with it since that part of the day between unloading finishing and arrivals is pretty darn quiet. The new Sanford station appears to be a bit small, but I'm sure it's still a HUGE upgrade over the old station/tent. That was in the bad times category right there.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 23, 2011)

battalion51 said:


> The new Sanford station appears to be a bit small, but I'm sure it's still a HUGE upgrade over the old station/tent. That was in the bad times category right there.


Bad was before the tent, when you sat outside in the heat & humidity.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 23, 2011)

Orlando ain't humid compared to South Florida or New Orleans.


----------

